# Feedback needed!!!



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello all,

so i have a interesting problem, so we launched a few days ago and within 3 days we have gotten 5,500 instagram followers and a average of 500 visitors a day. but one problem, no sales.. 

If you guys could please review my website and give me any advice on how to improve my conversion rate i would appreciate it.

www.badpandaus.com

thanks all!


----------



## collinsiegel (Apr 8, 2014)

I went through the site briefly, and I've gotta say.. looks pretty good visually, seems to work well functionally too.

I'm no eCommerce expert, but the site looks good. I noticed you've got some products that are very brand specific, being that this is a startup I don't know if that will work as well as you want it to. As a consumer I was more attracted to the items that were funny and more "general"... But hey man, just my opinion.

Congrats on your new site, rock on!


----------



## TheFactShop (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree with Collin, your site doesn't seem to have any techical issues and you've got a good range of designs.

I feel like there's too much on the homepage however, As well as banners, there's also a choice of 40+ products... I think it's too much - I would recommend having a few of your best products, maybe with bigger images too, it's hard to see what some of them are without clicking on them.

This also applies with the category page - the posters one is a good example, there's 20 products, with tiny images... you could go for rows of 4, so you'll have 12/16 per page, but with much larger images.

Also, I think your homepage banner doesn't fit in at all, it makes it look like some type of corporal business website & confused me when I first seen it. Even your instagram banner doesn't seem like it's your actual instagram on the phone.

There's a few things I think are missing: Sale store - everyone loves a sale.
Terms & Conditions, Privacy Policy, Shipping Details, FAQs & Returns Policy - all these pages are an important factor for building trust, if people don't trust your store, they simply wont buy from you.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you both!!

We have made a lot of changes based on both of your feedback.. Hopefully it will improve our results..


Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## collinsiegel (Apr 8, 2014)

BadPanda said:


> Thank you both!!
> 
> We have made a lot of changes based on both of your feedback.. Hopefully it will improve our results..
> 
> ...


Wow - just took a look at the site, bad ***. You guys are looking good.. If you don't mind me asking, are you printing the shirts yourself or using a fulfillment service? Everything looks really good.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

For me I use my iPad most of the time, and I do not surf sites that do not offer a desktop view instead of the mobile view. I am sure others feel the same. Also, the site loaded real slow on my mobile phone, this too would be a problem.

The site design seems nice, but for me the slider is just a distraction. On a desktop view it probably works better, but on the mobile view it does not work for me. I would rather go straight to the store with catagories to choose options.

Remember simple is better.

Just my two cents,

Kyle


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Both,

We have sublimation equipment set up here so mugs, beer mugs, shot glasses etc are done here.. Some shirt are we have some plasitol transfers made and some we have sent third party for DTG..

we are thinking of doing a custom product sections and start doing custom sublimation items.

Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

We are able to produce such a huge amount of mugs that we may do fulfillment for them in the near future.. We sell carp tons of mugs on ebay, etsy and other sites like that so we are built for making a serious amount of mugs..

Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

I like it no real changes I'd make. I may be different but I like to see more than 12-16 items per page. I don't like waiting on new pages to load. I was looking at this on a desk top computer and everything ran and loaded good. A lot of this stuff is personal preference.

My only criticisms would be on the about page. I don't know if apparels is a word and if it is it's awkward (maybe clothing or fashions instead?). I also don't care for the word rates instead of prices or pricing. You ask for feedbacks and the s should be dropped. This is kind of redundant, "creations and use our creative "

I like 99% of the site. Part of my day job is reviewing others work and I've never met a document where I didn't want to rewrite something.


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Maxcat said:


> I like it no real changes I'd make. I may be different but I like to see more than 12-16 items per page. I don't like waiting on new pages to load. I was looking at this on a desk top computer and everything ran and loaded good. A lot of this stuff is personal preference.
> 
> My only criticisms would be on the about page. I don't know if apparels is a word and if it is it's awkward (maybe clothing or fashions instead?). I also don't care for the word rates instead of prices or pricing. You ask for feedbacks and the s should be dropped. This is kind of redundant, "creations and use our creative "
> 
> I like 99% of the site. Part of my day job is reviewing others work and I've never met a document where I didn't want to rewrite something.


Didn't even realize the (s) was there lol I removed it apparel works good without the "s" haha


Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

collinsiegel said:


> I went through the site briefly, and I've gotta say.. looks pretty good visually, seems to work well functionally too.
> 
> I'm no eCommerce expert, but the site looks good. I noticed you've got some products that are very brand specific, being that this is a startup I don't know if that will work as well as you want it to. As a consumer I was more attracted to the items that were funny and more "general"... But hey man, just my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Site looks great, you can mention your keywords in site meta title too


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

gnizitigid said:


> Site looks great, you can mention your keywords in site meta title too


I am,pulling an all nighter doing those and alt tags for the images and loading things into like Google shipping and such.. Hard work pays off right ? Haha


Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Your Site is clean and flows well. The good thing is that the functionality of your shopping cart is working. Now you work on blogging about each design and what it meant to you. Make a YouTube Video and then get others sharing links back to your page and you should start seeing some results. So how did it feel to sell your first couple shirts?


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

In thinking about your Company I have came up with a few more things to improve mine. We have two Vinyl Cutters I use them to make Sample Tees and one offs if they are simple. My Favorite is the Cameo Silhouette because it was made for people like myself that know just enough to be Dangerous. I made 2 Vinyl Decals of your Logo just to see how they would look on a Package. I must say I think getting ahold of one of the Ultra Cheap Die Cut sticker Company's and have them make you stickers to put on the Package and also for the Customer on the inside would look Great. Oval cut 4"x3" Black ink on white backing stickers would be very inexpensive but it would give you the opportunity to get stuck on a Laptop or where ever they chose to place them to be seen day after day.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

WOW... I really like the site. Personally I like to see more of what you have to offer with out clicking around. 
Maybe just have a scrolling of the Mugs and Tees that are reduced and your free shipping. Put more of your items on the home page... again I didnt want to click around but I did to see if I could offer any feedback. 
And by the way cool shirts... I like a lot of your designs. 

May I ask how you made your mockups?


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

ChillaxTees said:


> WOW... I really like the site. Personally I like to see more of what you have to offer with out clicking around.
> Maybe just have a scrolling of the Mugs and Tees that are reduced and your free shipping. Put more of your items on the home page... again I didnt want to click around but I did to see if I could offer any feedback.
> And by the way cool shirts... I like a lot of your designs.
> 
> May I ask how you made your mockups?



Hey, thanks for the feedback!!. So the t-shirt mock up is from printful they have a apparel mock up.. Our mugs I invested in a green screen and took a picture of one of my mugs and photoshoped the design's.. And our para cord are the real deal images of each item..

Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

